# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Самые влиятельные личности, которых никогда не было

## Irina

_В нашей жизни, и это должен признать каждый, очень много странностей. Человек подвержен множеству слабостей, его легко убедить в чем-то, чего попросту нет, и это приводит к курьезным ситуациям. Нередко бывает так, что мы подвергаемся влиянию личностей и характеров, которых никогда не было. Миллионы людей верят в некоторые образы, созданные талантливыми писателями, производителями игрушек, киношниками, даже производителями сигарет. Кто все эти несуществующие личности?_ 

*Дед Мороз (Санта-Клаус)*

Побратим нашего Деда Мороза, Санта-Клаус куда как популярнее своего славянского соседа. Ему пишут письма, перед ним стараются выслужиться детишки, которые следят за своим поведением целый год. Все для того, чтобы в конце года получить какой-то подарок, давно ожидаемый и поэтому такой приятный. В общем-то, Санта Клаус является на Западе одним из наиболее эффективных методов держать собственного ребенка в рамках хорошего поведения. Только что-то не так, сразу можно сказать "А ты подумал о том, ЧТО тебе подарит Санта-Клаус? Будешь так себя вести, ничего не получишь".

Мало того, что Санта не существует, так его образ более, чем на 50% продуман маркетологами из компании Coca-Cola. Именно они наделили его красно-белой одеждой, что является официальной гаммой логотипа Coca-Cola.

*Барби*

Эта кукла является пределом мечтаний для многих девочек. Они стремятся во всем походить на свою куклу, даже во внешности. И это при всем при том, что у нее, как известно, не совсем человеческие пропорции. Светлые волосы и симпатичное личико - это фактически идеал красоты для маленьких девочек, которые, выростая, работая над собой, становятся в конце-концов похожими на кумира детства. Причем девушки уже и сами не сознают, почему они стремятся стать худощавыми блондинками с длинными волосами.

*Робин Гуд*

Собирательный образ этого героя (да, до сих пор идут споры о том, существовал ли он в самом деле, но эти споры больше схоластические, они не приносят видимого результата, окончания спора) влияет на очень многих людей. Тысячи преступников мнят себя наследниками Робин Гуда, а миллионы детей мечтают быть на него похожими.

Ведь все мы выросли, зная, что Робин Гуд действительно хороший персонаж, который грабил богатых, обеспечивая будущее бедных. Но ведь воровство есть воровство, какими бы оно хорошими намерениями не прикрывалось. В общем, образ Робин Гуда часто является неосознанной надеждой для многих бедных людей, которые верят, что однажды придет кто-то и даст им много денег.

*Ковбой Мальборо*

Здесь даже не будем говорить о том, что образ ковбоя значительно трансформировался благодаря вестернам. Ковбои были обыкновенными пастухами, которые ели все, что попадет под руку, не мылись месяцами и не могли себе позволить пистолеты, поскольку те были очень дорогими. Патроны так вообще ценились на вес золота.

Ну так вот, ковбой Мальборо был придуман для того, чтобы заставить мужчин курить сигареты с фильтром. Да-да, в начале и середине прошлого века мужчины курили преимущественно сигареты без фильтра, а сигареты с фильтром курили женщины. В общем, сигареты с фильтром считались уделом женщин, и компания Marlboro решила изменить это.

Была продумана рекламная кампания, в которой участвовали мужественные ковбои. Навязывалась мысль "если уж такие ковбои курят сигареты с фильтром, то почему я не могу?". В общем, кампания была настолько успешной, что Marlboro до сих пор ассоциируется у многих с мужественностью. Хотя на самом деле раньше это были женские сигареты.

*Ромео и Джульетта*

Этот образ - один из наиболее влиятельных в истории человечества. Причем образ этот можно даже назвать вредным. Знаете почему? Психологи утверждают, что очень много разводов случается по той простой причине, что пары ожидают от отношений сплошной романтики и любви. Такие ожидания, часто даже неосознанные, формируются образом Ромео и Джульетты. А когда ожидания не оправдываются, пары понимают, что их брак ничего собой не представляет.

----------


## marinka

Батька

Батька во многих неокрепших умах воспринимается как образ отца всего народа, которым  этот Батька управляет. В то время как сам Батька официально является лишь  отцом всего трех сыновей, при этом ничего не известно про образ Матки, которая по логике должна быть у каждого Батьки, с того самого момента, когда Батька стал отцом своих детей.

----------


## SDS

> Батька
> 
> Батька во многих неокрепших умах воспринимается как образ отца всего народа, которым  этот Батька управляет. В то время как сам Батька официально является лишь  отцом всего трех сыновей, при этом ничего не известно про образ Матки, которая по логике должна быть у каждого Батьки, с того самого момента, когда Батька стал отцом своих детей.


 А про последнего кто что знает?

----------

